# [H][EU-Ulduar] crypTic 10ner HC!



## Yasiriah (7. November 2011)

*Wir, die Gilde <crypTic>, DS 5/8 HC,  vom Server EU-Ulduar, stellen unseren 25ger Raidbetrieb ein und stellen auf 10ner um. Aus diesem Grund werden momentan keine neuen Spieler gesucht.*


Unsere Raidzeiten:

_Mittwoch
Donnerstag
Sonntag
Dienstag_

Invite 19:15 / Start: 19:30 / Ende: 23:00 (+/- 15 Minuten)

_Je nach Contentstand werden die Raidtage aber dann auf bis zu drei pro Woche reduziert._


*Was wir euch bieten:*

&#9679; Eine starke, konstante und erfolgsorientierte Gilde im Bereich PvE
&#9679; Einen festen Raidplatz, sofern eure Leistungen im Raid stimmen und ihr euch als aktiver und hilfsbereiter Spieler herausstellt
&#9679; Erfahrene und Kompetente Raidleitung.
&#9679; Nette und Hilfsbereite Raidgemeinschaft.
&#9679; Gildeninternes PvP
&#9679; DKP-System 
&#9679; Homepage, Ts 3 und Raidplaner
&#9679; Gildenlevel 25


*Was wir von euch erwarten:*


&#9679; Du bist volljährig oder verhältst dich wenigstens so.
&#9679; Du bist im Besitz der nötigen Hardware & Internetverbindung, um einen Raid ohne Unterbrechungen (Disconnects, Bluescreens usw.) mit uns verbringen zu können.
&#9679; Du hast deinen PC bzw. Mac geschützt mit einem Antivirenprogramm und einer Firewall, um einen Account-Hack und ähnlichem vorzubeugen.
&#9679; Du bist in der Lage auf deine Umgebung zu achten, während du deine Klasse auf hohem Niveau spielst.
&#9679; Du kannst Anweisungen folgen und im Falle einer fehlenden Anweisung selbstständig denken und handeln.
&#9679; Du bist kritik- und lernfähig.
&#9679; Du besitzt ein fundiertes Grundwissen über deine Klasse und die für sie relevanten Spielmechaniken.
&#9679; Du kannst an unseren Raids zu mindestens 75% teilnehmen.
&#9679; Du bist zum exzessiven Verbrauch von Flasks, Pots, Buff-Food und ähnlichem in der Lage und dazu bereit.



WotLK-Stand:

&#9658; Ulduar10: 14/14 – Glory of the Raider – Hardmodes 9/9 – Algalon
&#9658; Ulduar25: 14/14 – Glory of the Raider – Hardmodes 9/9 – Algalon
&#9658; PdOK10: 5/5 - 50 Trys left
&#9658; PdOK25: 5/5 - 25 Trys left
&#9658; ICC10 Heroic: 12/12 – Glory of the Icecrown Raider
&#9658; ICC25 Heroic: 11/12 – Glory of the Icecrown Raider
&#9658; RS10 Heroic: clear



Cataclysm-Stand:

T11
&#9658; BoT: 5/5 Hc
&#9658; TFW: 2/2 Hc
&#9658; BD: 6/6 Hc



T12:
&#9658; Nhc: 7/7
&#9658; Hc: 7/7 (10er) 
&#9658; Hc: 6/7 (25er)


T13:
&#9658;NHC: 8/8
&#9658;HC: 5/8



Deine Bewerbung bei crypTic ist unser erster Eindruck von dir. Sie sollte uns ein dementsprechend umfassendes Bild von dir und deinem Charakter vermitteln. In der Regel dauert die Bearbeitung eurer Bewerbung 1-2 Tage. Ein nicht beachten der Bewerbungsrichtlinien kann zur Nicht-Beachtung der Bewerbung führen, bitte haltet euch an die Vorgaben die ihr unter www.cryptic-ulduar.de findet. Bewerbungen werden streng vertraulich behandelt. Somit müsst ihr keine Bedenken haben falls ihr noch in einem anderen Raid aktiv raidet.



Ansprechpartner in-Game: Yasiriah


*www.cryptic-ulduar.de*


----------



## Yasiriah (10. November 2011)

/push


----------



## Yasiriah (15. November 2011)

Suchen immer noch oben aufgeführte Klassen.


----------



## Yasiriah (21. November 2011)

Suchen noch dringend gute Range DD´s.


----------



## Yasiriah (28. November 2011)

Suchen dringend ein zuverlässigen Tank.


----------



## Yasiriah (5. Dezember 2011)

-uptodate-


----------



## Yasiriah (12. Dezember 2011)

-uptodate-


----------



## Yasiriah (17. Dezember 2011)

Es werden dingend gute Range DD´s gesucht.


----------



## Yasiriah (30. Dezember 2011)

-uptodate-


----------



## Yasiriah (19. Januar 2012)

Suchen DD´s jeglicher Art...


----------



## Yasiriah (27. Januar 2012)

Sind immer noch auf der Suche nach guten Spielern!


----------

